# Ladies - I need sum advice for lying



## Alwaysconfused (Feb 18, 2010)

I lied ...Wife has lost trust..what can I do? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have been married for close to 8 months and our marriage has been a little rocky. She and I have a good relationship and I do my best to make her happy but today I blew it.


Today I had gone to a friends house to hang out for a few after work. My wife does not like my friends because they drink and smoke. My wife usually works until 8p so I planned to make it home before she did.

At 7p She texted me to ask "R u off (from work) yet? My text replied that i was "finishing a conference" which was with my friends. When I go to my car at 7:20 and my wife is standing there. She is upset and she says that she can't trust me and told me to pack up and leave.

I know that I lied but she will not talk to me to hear what I have to say. Trust is important in a relationship but so is friends whether they make bad decisions or not. What should I do?


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Apologize profusely and ask her what she needs from you to regain trust, and then do that consistently. You may want to give her some time to cool down before you do that though.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Do apologize. Tell her that you are going to be more honest about where you are and that you want to work on your boundaries. Tell her you havent been feeling respected and you feel you've been treated like a child, and unfortunately you've also been acting like one. tell her you dont want to have to sneak around and you dont want to be punished for being who you are. Apologize for handling this like a child by lying and sneaking around, and then ask her if she'll work on boundaries with you.


----------



## Alwaysconfused (Feb 18, 2010)

Thank you ladies. I will definitely take my time. Blanca thanks for the suggestion. It just hurts when you dont intentionally want to hurt someone but end up doing it anyway.
HappyHer you are right too by giving her some time.


----------

